# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  hulk labs

## frank13

looking for some reviews on hulk labs anyone ever use them?

----------


## gixxerboy1

you know you cant ask this j/k  :Smilie: 
never heard of them

----------


## austinite

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s#.UFeiNrJlSDl

----------


## snowman

heard of it, but never used it myself...know of some people, that have used it and liked them, actually love it... the vial is clear, with green top, white label and actually has a picture of the" incredible green hulk"...lol
you wont see much reviews on hulk labs, because they are still a small UG company, and thats the way he wants to keep it, he asks his costumers, not to talk about his product on line, unless they are not happy with his product....
Im actually using a UG lab from the U.K for about 1.5 years now,and he asked me to do the same thing, because he also wants to keep his buz small...he says as long as we are happy not to talk about his product, IF we have a problem with his product, he will try to resolve it, IF he does not resolve it, then we can talk bad about his product on line, and put his product down... so far, i have not seen, anything on line about his product, not even a picture, and the product is g2g... IF you guys think HUlk Labs is a funny or stupid name, then you guys would die laughing IF you knew, the name of the Lab im currently using ( its the name of an animal ...not a lion either)

----------


## frank13

> heard of it, but never used it myself...know of some people, that have used it and liked them, actually love it... the vial is clear, with green top, white label and actually has a picture of the" incredible green hulk"...lol
> you wont see much reviews on hulk labs, because they are still a small UG company, and thats the way he wants to keep it, he asks his costumers, not to talk about his product on line, unless they are not happy with his product....
> Im actually using a UG lab from the U.K for about 1.5 years now,and he asked me to do the same thing, because he also wants to keep his buz small...he says as long as we are happy not to talk about his product, IF we have a problem with his product, he will try to resolve it, IF he does not resolve it, then we can talk bad about his product on line, and put his product down... so far, i have not seen, anything on line about his product, not even a picture, and the product is g2g... IF you guys think HUlk Labs is a funny or stupid name, then you guys would die laughing IF you knew, the name of the Lab im currently using ( its the name of an animal ...not a lion either)


um... ok u kind of are freaking me out man

----------


## Shsm

Hulk Body?

----------


## frank13

no hulk labs

----------


## Shsm

> no hulk labs


Give me a second. What product? Tren , test, deca , what did you get from them?

----------


## frank13

o sorry test prop

----------


## Shsm

Looks like this?

----------


## OnTheSauce

hulk orals are solid. never used the oils.

----------


## frank13

i don't have it at this moment but i was told it looks like that but no one said it was tinted green ill have it this week i was really trying to get some info before i gave it go head

----------


## Shsm

> i don't have it at this moment but i was told it looks like that but no one said it was tinted green ill have it this week i was really trying to get some info before i gave it go head


If you get it and it looks like that, it's good shit.

From what I've researched, their prop is extremely smooth, great pumps, excellent workouts, libido up, and you'll feel solid all day. 

Hulk Labs is a great UGL, all of their products are solid. You won't be disappointed. 

Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## frank13

thanks buddy thats wut i wanted to hear

----------


## snowman

> um... ok u kind of are freaking me out man


Why am i freaking you out?

----------


## snowman

> Looks like this?


thats it...

----------


## TheSpoonyBard

Test cyp is GTG..

----------


## mgambino310

Bayesian still legit if they caps are not green on the top? The labels and all are exactly the same?

----------


## mgambino310

> Bayesian still legit if they caps are not green on the top? The labels and all are exactly the same?


Sorry typie I am ment are they still legit ?

----------


## mootyroonks

a friend of mine from school says it was the best test hes ever shot. loves it, is telling me i should order it, its reasonably priced, but i was kinda skeptical because im looking for other testimonials. will watch this thread.

----------


## OnTheSauce

No need to watch. They are good.

----------


## Homeslice12

Ran test e @ 500. crazy strong. Gave me the flu. G2g

----------


## JusLiftIt

I just put in an order for this... I've done a lot of research for a good ugl,also one that is a little lighter on thwie wallet, looking forward to it. If its as legit as claimed its got my vote!

----------


## Squats33

I'll probably try hulk next as to get a variety of brands and see which one is best before I stick to one. Hulk seems lighter on the wallet compared to Belgian which I'm also considering.

----------


## JusLiftIt

> I'll probably try hulk next as to get a variety of brands and see which one is best before I stick to one. Hulk seems lighter on the wallet compared to Belgian which I'm also considering.


It deffinately is lighter on the wallet I know a few guys who have cycled it. They said usually with ugl gear that is priced like that its weak or There is always a catch, they haven't experienced anything like that with hulk. Said its strong and you get great results. Good quality product for a quality price.... almost unheard of!

----------


## JusLiftIt

The only problem I have had was I went to get it and the place went said try our new site (same name but a .net instead of a .com)
And both places are identical except for that. I imagine its both the same thing they just own the rights to the .Com and the .net?

----------


## Squats33

> The only problem I have had was I went to get it and the place went said try our new site (same name but a .net instead of a .com)
> And both places are identical except for that. I imagine its both the same thing they just own the rights to the .Com and the .net?


No idea and I cannot help you with this in the open forum.

----------


## DB1982

Hey buddy stay away from the .net site its a fake. The .com site is legit real deal they are good guys and will take care of ya. Shipping is crazy fast. 

Once again DO NOT order from the .net site its a fake and you will get scammed.

----------


## Chief N~

> Hey buddy stay away from the .net site its a fake. The .com site is legit real deal they are good guys and will take care of ya. Shipping is crazy fast. 
> 
> Once again DO NOT order from the .net site its a fake and you will get scammed.


Good looking out for the guys here, bro. I don't know how you'd come across the .net site but I checked it out and it looks quite convincing. Keep it up.

----------


## DB1982

> Good looking out for the guys here, bro. I don't know how you'd come across the .net site but I checked it out and it looks quite convincing. Keep it up.


They got hacked a couple weeks ago . So when you went the the .com it would forward you to the .net.

What happened can be read at another forum.

----------


## mgambino310

> They got hacked a couple weeks ago . So when you went the the .com it would forward you to the .net.
> 
> What happened can be read at another forum. But Phoenix n Banner took awesome care in fixing n protecting their customers.


How do you order from .com When there is nothing to order?

----------


## Sfla80

You two have to be careful this is against the rules.

----------


## DB1982

Yeah watch it your close to breaking the rules if not already.

----------


## DB1982

Sorry if i broke any rules. Just trying to stop someone from getting scammed.

----------


## mgambino310

I don't exactly understand how that was considered source talk but okay

----------


## ddp2727

> Got word they will be doing business again soon! Can anyone validate?


If you are asking if the lab will actually be making gear, I have no clue. If you are asking if they will be selling gear, that's source talk.

----------


## bodybuilder

Edit...

----------


## cantstopkane

Bump, anybody used hulklabs injectables s recently?

Still quality/effective?

----------


## cgozz

Using Deca and T.E. 500, above expectations. Just ordered and received tren ace, Dbol , T.E. 500, and Deca. Wife just started lady var she loves it. G2G!

----------


## cro

they got booted of olm

----------


## mrmida

> they got booted of olm


What happened? What is olm?

----------


## HeartBreaker

someone tryed to sell me some hulk labs test p for 25 a bottle seemed to good to be true. anyone know what they usually price at for P

----------


## Sfla80

> someone tryed to sell me some hulk labs test p for 25 a bottle seemed to good to be true. anyone know what they usually price at for P


No price discussion here man. Edit the post please  :Smilie:

----------


## RanR0d

> heard of it, but never used it myself...know of some people, that have used it and liked them, actually love it... the vial is clear, with green top, white label and actually has a picture of the" incredible green hulk"...lol
> you wont see much reviews on hulk labs, because they are still a small UG company, and thats the way he wants to keep it, he asks his costumers, not to talk about his product on line, unless they are not happy with his product....
> Im actually using a UG lab from the U.K for about 1.5 years now,and he asked me to do the same thing, because he also wants to keep his buz small...he says as long as we are happy not to talk about his product, IF we have a problem with his product, he will try to resolve it, IF he does not resolve it, then we can talk bad about his product on line, and put his product down... so far, i have not seen, anything on line about his product, not even a picture, and the product is g2g... IF you guys think HUlk Labs is a funny or stupid name, then you guys would die laughing IF you knew, the name of the Lab im currently using ( its the name of an animal ...not a lion either)


My guess is GorillaGear.

----------

